# αποβλέπω vs. προσβλέπω



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Το _προσβλέπω _είναι πλέον σήμερα μονοσήμαντο, συντάσσεται με _σε+αιτ._, και σημαίνει "προσδοκώ, ελπίζω, στηρίζω τις ελπίδες/προσδοκίες μου σε κπ ή κτ". Σε αυτό συμφωνούν ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ.

Το _αποβλέπω_ χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα κυρίως με τη σημασία "έχω ως στόχο/σκοπό, αποσκοπώ, επιδιώκω, προσπαθώ να πετύχω κτ, έχω βλέψεις για κτ" και συντάσσεται κι αυτό με _σε+αιτ._ Ωστόσο, το ΛΚΝ δίνει και μία δεύτερη σημασία για το _αποβλέπω_: "στηρίζω σε κπ ή σε κτ τις ελπίδες μου" (_Σ' αυτόν αποβλέπει όλη η οικογένεια. Μην αποβλέπετε σ' εμένα για βοήθεια_). Η δεύτερη αυτή σημασία καθιστά το _αποβλέπω_ συνώνυμο (κατ' αυτή την έννοια) του _προσβλέπω_. Με το σημείωμά μου αυτό θέλω να σας επισημάνω, όμως, ότι, _εάν δεν είναι το ύφος του κειμένου σας λόγιο έως λογιότατο_, καλό είναι να αποφεύγετε το _αποβλέπω_ σε αυτήν τη χρήση. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι το ΛΝΕΓ επιλέγει να μην αναφέρει καν αυτήν τη σημασία.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, το ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα _αποβλέπω_ δίνει εντός πλαισίου και το σχόλιο ότι η κοινή σημασιολογική αφετηρία των τριών αρχαίων ρημάτων _αποβλέπω_, _αποσκοπώ_ και _αφορώ_ εξηγεί και την κοινή τους σύνταξη (ενν. με το _σε_), χτίζοντας έτσι το επιχειρηματολογικό υπόβαθρο για το _αφορώ+σε_ (για το οποίο βλ. την Αφοριστική αναφορά στο αφορεσμένο «αφορά»). Το _προσβλέπω_, απ' την άλλη, δεν συνοδεύεται από σχολιαστικό πλαίσιο — ο αναγνώστης (όπως και στο _προσδοκώ_) παραπέμπεται στο _περιμένω_ (+ _προσμένω_, _αναμένω_).


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2009)

Εδώ στον Γεωργακά θα δεις ότι τα πράγματα μπορούν να είναι και πολύ χειρότερα. Είναι να λυπάσαι όποιον έπρεπε να ξεχωρίσει τις χρήσεις / τα παραδείγματα σε σημασίες.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2009)

Όταν έγραφα το είδα κι αυτό στην Παράλληλη Αναζήτηση του Κόμβου, αλλά θεώρησα ότι πήγαινε πολύ να τα ρίξω όλα αυτά στο σημειωματάκι μου.  Αλλά, ναι, είναι αξιοθαύμαστη η δουλειά που έγινε εκεί.


----------

